# Water Flows



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The water flow on the Ausable has spiked WAY up with the torrential rains from last night. If this doesn't bring a slug of Salmon into the river, there just isn't a slug of Salmon to come into the river.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

So when would be a good time to go fishing....tonight? Or wait for the rains tomorrow? Or maybe....now?

-Denny


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Denny jr said:


> So when would be a good time to go fishing....tonight? Or wait for the rains tomorrow? Or maybe....now?
> 
> -Denny


NOW!!!
HURRY before Consumers shuts it back down like they've been doing 2 day's after each rain event.
You Can't count on anything with Consumers anymore! I would tell you it'll be low by Saturday again..... HURRY!


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Ron Matthews said:


> NOW!!!
> HURRY before Consumers shuts it back down like they've been doing 2 day's after each rain event.
> You Can't count on anything with Consumers anymore! I would tell you it'll be low by Saturday again..... HURRY!


LOL....are you joking, or being serious?
-Denny


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Lost 800cfs is 6hrs already today!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, the fish usually run strongest in a dropping current - from a high point. That would be NOW, and the lower river should have Salmon in all of the usual holes by tomorrow. 

Ron, you are absolutely correct. There is no reason to raise the flow levels as much as was done, just to drop them as quickly. Not a single reason I can think of. Gives the river a quick partial flush, but there is not any real benefit to the ecosystem. If they didn't do the same thing with the dams upstream, they wouldn't have to do it @ Foote. Duh!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

You show me why consumers had to do what they did and I'll kiss their ...










duh!

Doesn't look Anything like run of river to this rookie-


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That is just messed up. Maybe all those dams should just be removed, and the river should be allowed to run naturally. Consumers has no idea what a naturally flowing river acts like, apparently. But it is still possible that the brief surge might pull some Salmon into the river, if there are any staged around the mouth. In 2004 there would have been 100's, and possibly 1000's of Salmon charging upstream on that increased flow.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

from what you are saying they are peaking the flow excessivly during a rain event 
peaking involves quickly increasing the flow to get the turbine running faster, and therefore being better for power generation
SO... it sounds to me like consumers is trying to sneak in a few of these events every so often when it rains, since in a natural watershead such as the ausable, water levels should never really spike really quickly, since there is not much runnoff from pavement, ect in the watershead.

I noticed that the TVA does this on their dams down in tennesee all the time, its how some places can offer white water rafting during the summer on some days, and the river will be almost dry the next. I also found out that these rivers have few fish in them due to this

this is not suposed to happen with these dams in MI as they are suposed to be letting out the same amout of water of the pond as is flowing in

they should install gages at the head of each pond and have computer controled water release at each dam instantaneously ajusting the amout of water that is let out at all the time makeing sure it is equal to what is flowing in


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

> they should install gages at the head of each pond and have computer controled water release at each dam instantaneously ajusting the amout of water that is let out at all the time makeing sure it is equal to what is flowing in



Funny, Consumers Energy just spent a bunch of money on this very technology to avoid having these sudden spikes in flow, which are detrimental to the river below the dam. Funny. Ha ha.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

Ron if there is anything we ausable frequenters can do to get this more public please message me... absolute bull sh...... if they are doing it now when there is rain ... you already know what they're going to do for ther rest of the season ........ just like last year and the year before it :rant:


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

All this is going on and I STILL cant catch a dang salmon...shows how many fish are REALLY coming back from planting. They plant soooo many and we get no return. I think plans should be reconsidered and different studies should come about...

-Denny


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] 

Talk to Kyle @ DNRE Tell him how you feel! 
Be nice, focus on facts and ask LOTS of questions!!
Some of us have been at this 4yrs now Trying to make a difference on a daily basis.

We still have a long way to go.

Flat ponds that aren't allowed to rise and fall more than about an 1.5" either way of zero headwater height is NOT Good for the river, the fish, or Your Opportunity to pursue these fish that rely on the flow that Consumers has control of. When the river fluctuates suddenly and dramatically Consumers is taking away the opportunity for fishing, In Michigan if anyone restricts your right like this it's called "Angler Harassment" and is against the law unless it's Consumers Energy restricting.
Tell him!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Denny jr said:


> All this is going on and I STILL cant catch a dang salmon...shows how many fish are REALLY coming back from planting. They plant soooo many and we get no return. I think plans should be reconsidered and different studies should come about...
> 
> -Denny


That is actually a great idea, and far overdue. And from what I have heard from credible sources, the DNR has made their last plants of King Salmon in lake Huron tribs for the forseeable future. The money spent to raise Kings for planting @ Huron tribs is better spent elsewhere, and they have accepted that. Hopefully they spend it on Steelhead or Browns, or something that has a more diverse diet than Kings, and might be able to proliferate without the slight competition the few Kings provide. Heck, they can plant similar numbers (to Kings) of Walleyes, for my money.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> That is actually a great idea, and far overdue. And from what I have heard from credible sources, the DNR has made their last plants of King Salmon in lake Huron tribs for the forseeable future. The money spent to raise Kings for planting @ Huron tribs is better spent elsewhere, and they have accepted that. Hopefully they spend it on Steelhead or Browns, or something that has a more diverse diet than Kings, and might be able to proliferate without the slight competition the few Kings provide. Heck, they can plant similar numbers (to Kings) of Walleyes, for my money.


I dont see why they cant plant a different version of salmon that has a more diverse diet than just smelt and other fish that are no longer in the lake to feed on...a good run of walleye would be great, too. Does the Au Sable still get lake run browns?


----------

